
React-plx, React parallax component, lightweight and performant - stankot
https://stanko.github.io/react-plx/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
amirouche
How does it work?

~~~
stankot
Hello amirouche,

that is already covered in documentation on github:
[https://github.com/Stanko/react-plx](https://github.com/Stanko/react-plx)

Additionally I wrote a blog post as well: [https://stanko.github.io/plx-react-
parallax-component/](https://stanko.github.io/plx-react-parallax-component/)

(Link to blog post is also included in the documentation.)

